# HTML Link Title Scroll Over



## Plumbclick (May 11, 2007)

Hi,

when you create a link in html, you have the option of adding a title so that when you hover over it with your mouse the title shows of the image. After a few seconds this then disappears. I was wondering if theres any way to make it so that when you rollover an image with a title, that the title appears and stays there until the mouse is moved off of the image.

Return Home.

For example the above html, the title is Click Here To Return Home, so when you put your cursor over the link it will come up but then disappear, is there a way to make it stay like that until you move the cursor off the link?

Regards

Arron @
PLUMBCLICK


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

To keep the title up until you mouse out of the image, you'd need the JS events called "onmouseover" and "onmouseout" I believe.

Of course it would be easier to just use the "title" attribute, but then it would go out after a few moments.....


----------



## Plumbclick (May 11, 2007)

have you got the actual html coding i should use or is JS something more complicated?


Arron


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Well considering you're incorporating a scripting language into a markup language, yes JS is a little more complicated than plain HTML. But not by much. I'm sure you'll be able to understand the examples on these two pages I'll link to.

I found these two using Google

http://www.htmlcodetutorial.com/images/images_famsupp_59.html
http://www.webdevelopersnotes.com/t...pt_event_handlers_onmouseover_onmouseout.php3

And you can find a bunch more here
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=OnMouseOver+OnMouseOut&btnG=Google+Search


----------

